# Intel GMA 3600



## gamingwithnetbooks (Jul 17, 2012)

At the moment GPU-Z doesn't give any info regarding the 3600 (see http://newtechnik.com/intel-atom-n2600-gma-3600-review-benchmarks.html). This is what it should report:


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 17, 2012)

have you tried the latest version of gpuz?


----------



## gamingwithnetbooks (Jul 18, 2012)

I don't own the actual hardware, those numbers are based on these tables:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Atom_microprocessors#.22Cedar_Trail-M.22_.2832_nm.29
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Intel_graphics_processing_units#PowerVR_based
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerVR#Series_5

I did find this though:

http://media.www.cdrinfo.com/Sectio...oxconn nT-i1200 nanoPC/Images/Tests/Snap3.png


----------



## gamingwithnetbooks (Sep 9, 2012)

Now I do own the hardware, and GPU-Z isn't telling me much.

After looking at Intel's datasheet, I've determined that there are still 4 ROP's, but they run at half the core clock.


----------



## gopal (Sep 16, 2012)

Maybe W1zz should add that


----------

